# Say hello to Merlin [B]update photos now 10wks old[/B]



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

When you least expect it things come out of the blue! We were on a waiting list for a male long haired German Shepherd for September. 
Having visited the breeder in January and met her Shepherds , we had a call in March to say that if we would like a long haired male that someone had dropped out of the waiting list and would we like to come over and see the pups when they are 4 weeks old. Well the long and the short of it is we now have a beautiful little (lol) boy and his name is Merlin. He and Muffie are getting on very well The pics below are of him at 4 weeks.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Blimey, they say they grow to look like their owners  

Well done enjoy


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

i am soo jealous we got offered a 4 month old sheperd but by the time we got back to them via a friend it was already gone


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

He looks like his name Wizard. Super dog,have fun.
Jented


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Tilly and Smiffy say hello!


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

He looks a lovely boy
Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Thanks Chasper Merlin can't wait to meet you all and Muffie sys hi


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Linda

He looks beautiful, glad you managed to find him.

I just hope he doesn't take ALL the prizes at the Global Rally Dog Show this year! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

He is so beautiful!

Jayne


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

What a gorgeous pup! Congratulations


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Lovely picture of Merlin Lyn. (Rich isnt looking too bad either :lol: :lol: )

Cant wait to me him at the Beer Festival. Looks like Muffie will be bossing him around. He is absolutely gorgeous.

Sonja


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hello Merlin,

A lovely looking puppy.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ahh bless, just hope the terrorist's like him :lol: Merlin I mean not Rich :lol: 




Jacquie


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

What a cracker, good to see your back on track 

Big licks from Ollie and Macy


----------



## travelingirl (Sep 1, 2009)

What a gorgeous little boy, does`nt seem 5mins since ours was like that, (he`s 7 now). Hope you have lots of fun with your newest member of the family
Kim


----------



## bowlty (Dec 28, 2009)

lovely pup
we have a 3 year old called chip and my brother has 2 ex police dogs they great dogs, have fun


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

He looks lovely and will be bossing you about in no time. Keep the pictures coming  

Sue


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Merlin has settled in well and is great pals with Muffie. Here are the latest pics.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

This was Ollie at 9 weeks (those were the days)  

They are just the best looking pups with them BIG EARS


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Lindyloot and cliffyP.
Not long to wait now,made to measure harnesses,traction problems solved,love em both. I cannot help thinking,the little dog is looking at the BIG BOWL! and working out ways of how NOT!! to end up in it as "din dins"Lol.
Jented. n Sassy


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Jented said:


> Lindyloot and cliffyP.
> Not long to wait now,made to measure harnesses,traction problems solved,love em both. I cannot help thinking,the little dog is looking at the BIG BOWL! and working out ways of how NOT!! to end up in it as "din dins"Lol.
> Jented. n Sassy


We are getting there now, she is 10 months and 31kgs as I type, and now she's sat looking at me waiting to go for yet another walk. I feel sorry for Lindyloot (they drive you crazy when you cant take them out for a walk). Mind you when they are old enough to go out they always want to be out   . Its the ears that get me, Merlin,s (I love than name) and Olies are almost Identical.


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi to merlin from lin an pete max and amber.He looks lovely so sweet .Hope to meet him in person soon.x lin.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Cliffyp . [/quote]Its the ears that get me, Merlin,s (I love than name) and Olies are almost Identical.


> Yes I know same here like velvet.
> Does Ollie like "paddling" in his water bowl :lol: apparently it is common in GSD.
> I had to shower Merlin 3 times yesterday, he kept climbing in to our pond ( its only about 1" deep at the mo, developed a huge crack over the winter) came out all black and smelly :twisted:


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

lindyloot said:


> Cliffyp .


Its the ears that get me, Merlin,s (I love than name) and Olies are almost Identical.


> Yes I know same here like velvet.
> Does Ollie like "paddling" in his water bowl :lol: apparently it is common in GSD.
> I had to shower Merlin 3 times yesterday, he kept climbing in to our pond ( its only about 1" deep at the mo, developed a huge crack over the winter) came out all black and smelly :twisted:


Yep, been in our ponds (three times one day) had to bath her every time.
Macy our other GSD loves swimming, Ollie just runs in and out, but I am sure we will get her swimming on our trip June/July, because she is just fascinated by water. She still does not drink water, she sticks her head in the bowl. We came home tonight and found branches from a shrub in the garden in the Kitchem,Hall, and Morning Room, you cant get annoyed can you


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Aw I am so pleased that you have a new baby to love. I know how hard things were for you last year.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes the best medicine for a loss is to dive back in there and get another one to steal your heart.

Enjoy!


----------



## Marilyn (Nov 5, 2009)

What a gorgeous puppy! and I love his name too

We had a GSD many years ago and she was so wonderful my heart still aches now when I think about her. She mothered my two children when they were small, I swear she thought they were her pups.

Enjoy Merlin and I hope you have many happy hours in his company.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

I am very jealous. We are hopefully getting a GSD pup at the beginning of November. We have been with only one GSD for nearly 2 years now, the difficulty has been fitting the timing in for its passport. He ( Casper) has not been conceived yet, if it all works out ok he will have his passport before we leave UK for France in February, and be able to return in June.


----------

